# Where did you meet your other half and what attracted you to them?



## Caroline Wilson (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm being dead nosey here, but this topic will hopefully take all of our minds off being so cold.

I met hubby at work, he was one of the first people I was introduced to, although he worked for 'the museum' and I worked for 'the library'.  We used to meet at the underground station most mornings and got to know each other. We started going out when we both wanted to see the same film and no one else wanted to see it. In the begining we were only ever going to be friends and we have now been married nearly 30 years! the film we both wanted to see was Star Wars. One of the things that attracted me was his pipe, it had such a nice smell, and pipe smokers are more laid back and relaxed than cigarette smokers.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2010)

Aw what a lovely topic/thread Caroline I met my other half over the internet 10 yrs ago and the sparkle has been there ever since what attracted me to him when we met was his dark tan and his lovley caring nature .


----------



## twinnie (Jan 8, 2010)

i met my o/h at work i was a agency worker on a contract and he was one of my bosses i got the sack for seeing him lol but it worked out well 12 years and 2 children down the line i was attracted to his sense of humour


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't remember


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 8, 2010)

at uni, through a friend. I fancied him from the offset but he had a girlfriend at the time so i thought we'd never be more than friends.

Then one evening we went to the pub with a group of friends, we left together cuz he lived a couple of doors down from me and as we were walking through the park out the front of winchester cathedral he professed all - and earlier in the evening he'd broken up with his girlfriend cuz he wanted to be with me

we've been inseperable ever since


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 8, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I can't remember




Hahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!  Representing the men of the forum with that statement!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 8, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Hahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!  Representing the men of the forum with that statement!!!!



someone has too!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Ms. Right to come along (or Ms. Bush...)


----------



## Copepod (Jan 8, 2010)

He kept coming into the air conditioned room where I was working a short computer data entry contract. As it was a hot summer and there weren't many females around, he wasn't the only man to do this, so I didn't think it was anything unusual. Then he asked me if I'd like to go canoeing on the river - I jumped at the chance, having never canoed in that location, as I didn't know about the canoe club. He arrived at the clubhouse one evening after work, after a trip to the supermarket, so after paddling for a couple of miles, we went to his house for fresh pasta & sauce. I didn't go home that night.... (which shows how important it is for me to always carry both types of insulin, plus contact lens case!) Eleven years ago in May and still together. I think he was quite impressed to meet a woman who'd built her own kayak, could paddle, owned a couple of tents, had a car & driving licence - as, of those, he can only paddle, but he does have other talents.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 8, 2010)

On a training course while we were working for the same company. We met at the introductory dinner and talked, literally, all night. It was I think, the fact that we had so many mutual interests along with similar backgrounds and experiences. Of course, the fact that the course took place in Prague, one of the most beautiful and romantic cities in the world was no drawback to a budding relationship, but it only grew stronger once we were back in the real world. 12 years later we still haven't run out of stuff to talk about.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 8, 2010)

For her to know and me to try to... what was the question?

I'm not telling everyone such details


----------



## shiv (Jan 8, 2010)

we met online about 18 months ago. he is very charming (when he wants to be lol), makes me laugh, is very silly...but is also amazingly kind, supportive and loving.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2010)

Shiv you will agree the internet can find you love .Everyone said it would never last lol


----------



## am64 (Jan 8, 2010)

i met my hubby/partner/best freind 22 years ago...I'd travelled from newcastle to oxford..it had taken 12hrs for my sis leaving party she was moving to Japan ...appparently we met at the party...i remember the next day in the pub..this incredibly interesting person ...we spent time together ...i went back to newcastle..but went to london to see him for pure alternative fun ...he's a musician ...finished my 2nd degree and within another 6months we started to live together... i remember him saying whilst we lay on a beach in dorset...what wonderful kids we'd have...and we did... now we crave some privacy from them.... but we have survived...and still have fun !


----------



## cazscot (Jan 8, 2010)

We worked in the same college and he taught me in some of his computing classes and I thought "cor your a bit of alright" but as he was teaching me I didnt do anything about it.  After the class finished I started getting the same bus as him in the morning and we would talk.  I was dropping subtle hints for months but he didnt pick up on it, eventually I just asked him out for a drink and the rest as they say is history...  We will be married 10 years in April


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 8, 2010)

Still single


----------



## Duncan1959 (Jan 9, 2010)

*My "better" half!*

My future wife litterally fell into my lap! well actually she fell off a bus, on Shields Road, Newcastle-upon- Tyne, right on top of me!
She knocked the wind right out of me, I'm only a wee lad! I couldn't speak for about ten minutes, then, when I did manage to say something she found out I
was Scottish, a working exile like her.

She was so sorry that she insisted she take me for a drink, conveniently there was a pub just at the bus stop, the rest is history, as they say!


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 9, 2010)

To cut a long story short. In my teens she was the dead sexy bird that lived up the road. We met thirty years later and not been apart since.


----------



## muddlethru (Jan 9, 2010)

Friends brother was in the Navy. Broke up with girlfriend, told his sister he was coming home at week-end and bringing mate and we could go out as foursome. Week-end came, change of plans, he back with girl friend, gave his sister money for she and me to go to pictures. Pat dance mad so it was decided we'd go dancing apart from the fact my leg was still in plaster after being run over by motor bike. I thought I'd could just people watch and tap my one good foot to the music. When suddenly HE walked in and next I knew was standing next to me asking for a dance. I tapped my plaster and shook my head, but still ended up I don't know how doing a samba. I don't think I'll ever forget the thud as the piece of tyre they used to put on the bottom of the cast hit the floor. He told me he worked for the civil service and then saw me home. He was actually in the Navy .We celebrate our 50th wedding anni this year.


----------



## bex123 (Jan 9, 2010)

well i was on my way home from a night out with a friend and so was my other half with his mates , one of his mates had an accident and hurt his leg so we (my mate and me )went over to help , got chatting , and have been together ever since , i knew it would last when a week after meeting i had diabeties clinic and he offered to drive me there and stay with me and wanted to know all about it , no other bloke had even been interested or caring enough to even ask about it but he knew it was part of the package


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Still single...


----------



## am64 (Jan 9, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Still single...



thought you had a girlfriend tom ?


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 9, 2010)

am64 said:


> thought you had a girlfriend tom ?



Not for a while now.


----------



## am64 (Jan 9, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Not for a while now.



ahhhhh im surprised tom !!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, my luck is a little on the side of poor where that kind of thing comes in.


----------



## am64 (Jan 9, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Well, my luck is a little on the side of poor where that kind of thing comes in.



bless...my Daughter thought you were very goood looking on the 'meet' pics! so have some confidence! hope that helps im not trying to suggest anything here!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 9, 2010)

you'll find her tom  she's probably just right around the corner 

dont forget, you're at uni. And they say that at uni you meet the one you'll be spending the rest of your life with. I found that to be true  Plus, youhave  3 years there so plenty of time to have some fun!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 9, 2010)

Tom defo have the fun first


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you. Hopefully there's someone here in Brighton who won't mind me stamping on her glasses...


----------



## rachelha (Jan 9, 2010)

Theo gatecrashed my leaving do from my work.  He shared a flat with one of my friends there.  I instantly liked him and we talked lots that night. I remember finding him really easy to talk to, he made me laugh lots and had twinkly eyes and a great smile. 

I did not want to involve the friend by asking for his number, in case I put her in an awkward situation, so I have to admit to internet stalking.  I found his work email address and emailed him.  I got a reply back saying he thought there was a definite connection between us, but he was seeing someone, but it was complicated.  It turned out she lived in Norway, and they split up a few weeks later.  We started seeing each other after that.  Now we have been married for 7 months


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jan 10, 2010)

I met my o/h when I started working at a local college. I was a Plumbing Lecturer and she was the Deputy Manager of the Learning Centre. 

My first introduction to her was when she walked through the Plumbing Workshop and when I smiled at her she said "If you think I'm nice, then you are wrong!". I took this as a challenge and after the summer holidays she had to take my students for 1 lesson a week to teach Key Skills so we got to know each other better. 

We were both in relationships at first but just after my marriage broke up her relationship ended and we supported each other. That was over 2 years ago and we are still very happy and although we now work in different colleges to where we met we seem to be in contact just as much via text and calls.


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jan 10, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Shiv you will agree the internet can find you love .Everyone said it would never last lol



I agree it can work. I met my ex wife through the internet whilst I was living in Woking and she in Bournemouth. Without the internet we probably wouldn't have met and had my two wonderful children. 

I would say don't be put off by peoples negative thoughts, but be aware that some people aren't as honest as others.


----------



## katie (Jan 10, 2010)

Which one?


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jan 10, 2010)

katie said:


> Which one?



Fortunately I only have one ex wife Katie lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2010)

think katie means college Gasman


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jan 10, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> think katie means college Gasman



Lol fair enough, guess thats male thinking for you lol. 

My current o/h and I met when we both worked for Farnborough College. My ex never went to college but used to live in Bearwood and until November 2009 was living in Turlin Moor.


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2010)

Gasman1975 said:


> Lol fair enough, guess thats male thinking for you lol.
> 
> My current o/h and I met when we both worked for Farnborough College. My ex never went to college but used to live in Bearwood and until November 2009 was living in Turlin Moor.



Ill let you off your male


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jan 10, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Ill let you off your male



Thanks for that Steff lol


----------



## katie (Jan 10, 2010)

I meant which other half? damn, now ive had to explain it... never mind


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2010)

lololol sorryyy


----------



## PhilT (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm single... sniff nobody loves me


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I'm single... sniff nobody loves me



OoOOoh Phil thats so not true , we do


----------



## PhilT (Jan 17, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I'm single... sniff nobody loves me



Thanks Steff


----------

